# What about bourbon?



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

I recently was gifted a bottle of Buffalo Trace Bourbon. It's very inexpensive (~20 bucks a bottle) and it is amazing. It's almost creamy with such great vanilla and oak flavors, along with a few other flavors that I love that I can't quite pinpoint.

While I enjoy scotch, I usually prefer to pair a cigar with a good bourbon.

What's your favorite bourbon and why?


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

I love Bookers. It is smooth and flavorful. It is the only bourbon that i can actually detect multiple flavors. Best to me by far!!


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

cigar_joel said:


> I love Bookers. It is smooth and flavorful. It is the only bourbon that i can actually detect multiple flavors. Best to me by far!!


Bookers is damn good...Knob Creek is a good one too.


----------



## CBCyclone (Mar 21, 2007)

I like Buffalo Trace also.


----------



## silentjon (Apr 19, 2007)

I enjoy all the small batch bourbons put out by Jim Beam - Knob Creek, Bookers, Basil Hayden's and Bakers. I am currently enjoying some 1792 Ridgemont Reserve.


----------



## rmrdaddy (Apr 30, 2007)

MAKER'S MARK......


:mrcool: 

next??


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

Very good to know everybody. We have Maker's Mark, didn't care for it though. We bought it after it aired on a show (I can't remember the name) but the guy who is the host played the mailman from cheers I think??


----------



## Bulz (Apr 14, 2007)

I second all of the above and add Woodford Reserve, Bakers, and Pappy Van Winkle (thanks Wookin). Not much pairs better with some cigars than Bourbon.


----------



## StogieSteve (Apr 30, 2007)

Certain Coffees-Bourbon-and Port pair so well with cigars-Basel Hayden, Woodford Reserve, Bookers, and the less exotic Gentleman Jack do it for me in the bourbon category


----------



## carsbybigd (Apr 20, 2007)

John Ratzenberger is his name .Whiskey River [Willie Nelson's] is good as is Clyde Mays Conecuh Ridge[actually a whiskey]. Sincle Barrel Jack and Jim Beam black also good.:mrcool:


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

I have had Knobb Creek and Makers Mark. Both are exceptional in their own way. Based on pure consumption, I guess I am in the Makers Mark camp. That stuff disappears out of my glass.


----------



## rmrdaddy (Apr 30, 2007)

Good Man John!
I have the same glass, I'm pretty sure it has a hole in it!


(I'm an Ambassador I'll have you know, name on a barrel and everything!!  )


----------



## JohnR (Apr 1, 2007)

*Escaping Makers Mark Emissions*



rmrdaddy said:


> Good Man John!
> I have the same glass, I'm pretty sure it has a hole in it!
> 
> (I'm an Ambassador I'll have you know, name on a barrel and everything!!  )


Scientifically speaking, the liquid may actually be evaporating, causing global warming of my eco-system.


----------



## caner (May 15, 2007)

A Woodford Reserve Manhattan and a La Gloria Cubana Serie R maduro. That's where it's at!


----------



## John Coctostan (Apr 23, 2007)

What about Bob?

I like Blantaines..somethin like that


----------



## cigarsarge-cl (Mar 31, 2007)

I just sampled some Jeam Beam Black...Don't waste your $$. I was expecting a little more flavor than what I got.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

New to Bourbon - have only had Maker's so far. Not bad, didn't love it.

Any suggstions for a Bourbon noob? Think "training wheels" - not too expensive, not too much burn...


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I go between Woodford Reserve and Knob Creek, can't make up my mind but they are both great. I think the Knob Creek is a little sweeter. I drink both on the rocks.


----------



## Happyshooter (Jun 9, 2007)

carsbybigd said:


> John Ratzenberger is his name .Whiskey River [Willie Nelson's] is good as is Clyde Mays Conecuh Ridge[actually a whiskey]. Sincle Barrel Jack and Jim Beam black also good.:mrcool:


Singel Barrel with an Opus tastes very good indeed, sans cigar it is not as good.


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

Another vote for Knob Creek..Woodfords...
another one that is fantastic is Jefferson Reserve..its a bit expensive ..about $55 at BevMo..but to me well worth it for special occations


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

I haven't heard anyone mention Elijah Craig 12yo...
Damn fine bourbon for $20.
I just can't seem to find Buffalo Trace around here.

I almost forgot.... George Dickel #12, very smooth


----------



## Biyobe-cl (Nov 1, 2007)

rmrdaddy said:


> MAKER'S MARK......
> 
> :mrcool:
> 
> next??


I'm going to 2nd or 3rd the Maker's Mark vote!!! I'm actually an ambassador and have my name on a cask. Only 4 or 5 more years and my barrel will be ready. I cannot wait to get first dibs on a bottle from my barrel


----------



## alnpd-cl (Jun 5, 2007)

Guys, you got to try Blanton's Single Barrel. Woodford is great also and if you are ever in Kentucky, go to the distillery!


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Well it's not single barrel but it is barrel proof, usually around 104 but... Wild Turkey Rare Breed is my favorite.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Elijah Craig, Makers Mark, Knob Creek, JD Single Barrel, Woodford Reserve


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

Woodford Reserve is one of my favorites, recently recieved a bottle of the Blanton's Single Barrel and it is nice, strong but nice. Also, Bookers was a bit pricey but really smooth like buttah.


----------



## Dun killin time (Jun 4, 2007)

cigarsarge said:


> I just sampled some Jeam Beam Black...Don't waste your $$. I was expecting a little more flavor than what I got.


Tried some this weekend and I agree


----------



## Stogie Smoker (Dec 3, 2007)

Makers for me. My Dad was a Jim Beam drinker, so I use that with Coke.


----------



## acharpe (Feb 4, 2007)

Tried a new one this weekend that I really enjoy--Old Grand-Dad 100 Proof Bonded. Looks like it belongs on the bottom shelf with its cheap label and orange plastic cap. I do recommend giving it a try. It has a lot of rye in it that gives it a great spice and sort of an orange peel flavor in it among others. It is one of the most flavorful bourbons I have tried. It is younger than Knob Creek, Bookers and others so it doesn't really have much of an oaky taste, but it is very very good. Plus, you can find it typically for 20 bucks or maybe even a little less. I now have to grab a bottle of the 114 proof which I hear is even better. Good stuff!


----------



## Wang Lung-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

DOZER said:


> Well it's not single barrel but it is barrel proof, usually around 104 but... Wild Turkey Rare Breed is my favorite.


I'm in the Rare Breed Society and should have a wing of the distillery named after me. Having said that, the floral characteristics of Rare Breed have run their course with me. I'm currently enjoying Old Fitz 12, Weller Centennial, and a bottle of Pappy 20 my Wife bought me.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

tx_tuff said:


> I go between Woodford Reserve and Knob Creek, can't make up my mind but they are both great. I think the Knob Creek is a little sweeter. I drink both on the rocks.


I have to add Eagle Rare 10yr Single Barrel Bourbon, great stuff! Found it at $30 which is a great price for what you get. And I noticed last time I was at Robusto's they had it


----------



## Wang Lung-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

Buffalo Trace also produces Blanton's, Weller, Old Charter, and Eagle Rare, IIRC. I haven't had Old Charter since I got out of college 25 years ago. Woke up many an afternoon back then with no money, an empty bottle of OC, and the remnants of a Dutch Masters President.


----------



## amizzy (Oct 16, 2007)

cigarsarge said:


> Bookers is damn good...Knob Creek is a good one too.


Agreed. Had Bookers for the first time and now I know what everyone is talking about. It is very, very smooth and quite tasty!


----------

